# Do you like music reviews?



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

I follow this guy on youtube for his music reviews. They are incredible detailed. He will review a very very wide range of music. From the most simplistic digital sounds to Thrashing metal Noise.

https://www.youtube.com/user/theneedledrop/videos

he has around 500K subscribers...


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

fschris said:


> I follow this guy on youtube for his music reviews. They are incredible detailed. He will review a very very wide range of music. From the most simplistic digital sounds to Thrashing metal Noise.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/theneedledrop/videos
> 
> he has around 500K subscribers...


Thanks for the link. :T


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Music reviews help if you're somewhat familiar with the reviewer's tastes, or if they practice impartial reporting. Sort of like asking someone you don't know if they like a certain movie or vegetable dish. You can get a general idea, but you really don't know until you experience it. What I'd like to see are more sound "bytes" for new and old music. Try before you buy. What's the harm in a snippet, and why don't more sites offer them (Amazon is the best I've found in that regard)?


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

Lumen said:


> Music reviews help if you're somewhat familiar with the reviewer's tastes, or if they practice impartial reporting. Sort of like asking someone you don't know if they like a certain movie or vegetable dish. You can get a general idea, but you really don't know until you experience it. What I'd like to see are more sound "bytes" for new and old music. Try before you buy. What's the harm in a snippet, and why don't more sites offer them (Amazon is the best I've found in that regard)?


Check out Bandcamp .... lots and lots of stuff.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Thanks, I will do that! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eXPLaT (Jan 6, 2015)

fschris said:


> I follow this guy on youtube for his music reviews. They are incredible detailed. He will review a very very wide range of music. From the most simplistic digital sounds to Thrashing metal Noise.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/theneedledrop/videos
> 
> he has around 500K subscribers...





fschris said:


> Check out Bandcamp .... lots and lots of stuff.


Thanks, will definitely be checking out both of them.

Hopefully, I'll be able to discover tons of new music and musicians that I will enjoy.


----------

